# X-Men: Apocalypse: Neuer Trailer zum packenden Mutantenfilm



## Phean (22. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *X-Men: Apocalypse: Neuer Trailer zum packenden Mutantenfilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: X-Men: Apocalypse: Neuer Trailer zum packenden Mutantenfilm


----------



## Buttonsmasher (22. April 2016)

Mmh sieht so aus als wenn der Film länger 90 Minuten dauert . Weil wie wollen die das sonst da rein Pressen bei so vielen Inhalten im Trailer .


----------

